# String gauge for drop G on a Seven?



## hand amputation (Feb 27, 2015)

Getting my first 7 string and probably going drop G (GCGDGBD) in accordance to my band's current tunings.

Looking into strings... 

Anyone have a recommendation for string gauges for this kind of tuning. I use 11's on my current 6 string.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 27, 2015)

Now, this is just an assumption based on what I would go with and what I'd like, because I really don't have enough information to give you a perfectly accurate set. What would help the most is what strings you use, the exact gauges, in what tuning, and the scale length of your current guitar. I'd also need to know what scale length guitar you're getting.

That being said, if you haven't made a choice in 7 string, and you like high tension, this is what I'd suggest - get a 26.5" guitar, and go with this set

Len 26.5

D4 .011" dapl == 16.82#
B3 .013" dapl == 16.61#
G3 .017" dapl == 17.89#
D3 .026" danw == 19.88#
G2 .040" danw == 20.53#
C2 .059" danw == 19.98#
G1 .074" danw == 17.27#


----------



## hand amputation (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the response!

FWIW, it's a 27" scale, LTD SCT-607B.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 27, 2015)

Not a huge tension difference, so I'd still try out that set.


----------



## jc986 (Feb 27, 2015)

The .074 makes sense to me tension wise, but I prefer the tone of thinner strings when tuning to A or G. For G on my 26.5" seven, I use a .068, and have used a .066 in the past. Experimentation is key to finding what will work for you, but I'd start with a .068 or .070 for the low G.


----------



## Taikatatti (Feb 27, 2015)

I use elixir 11-49 + 68 set for drop G on my 26,5 skervy and works fine.


----------



## hand amputation (Feb 27, 2015)

Was kinda hoping for something in a pack, that I could get off Amazon, or locally.

These, perhaps?

Shoulda said that in the OP, I guess.


----------



## robski92 (Feb 27, 2015)

I use 11-51+74 on my guitar but it's also 25.5 inch scale, so maybe 10-52 +68?


----------



## hand amputation (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry to put this in the wrong forum.

Guess it makes more sense to have it here!


----------



## russmuller (Mar 5, 2015)

I keep my 27" 7 string in GCGDGCF, which is pretty close to your tuning. I typically only use a 64 on the bottom to a 10 on the top (basically D'Addario's 8 string set minus the 8th string). A lot of guys here like to go a lot thicker than that, but you may have issues getting the string to fit through the tuner.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Mar 10, 2015)

I use a set of DR DDT strings (.13-.65) and a Circle K .73 (I believe) for F# B F# B E G C. I am still perfecting my string tensions but this has been my best configuration so far.


----------

